# [FW CS5] Banner mit sanfteren Übergängen



## akrite (17. Juli 2010)

Moin, ich bin gerade dabei mit ein paar Bannern zu experimentieren und würde gerne mit Fireworks CS5 arbeiten um später ein möglichst kleines gif zu bekommen. Gibt es bei FW CS5 irgendwo ein paar Kniffe, damit die Animationen flüssiger/sanfter laufen - mit Einblendungen oder so  Ich habe mal ein Beispiel angehängt.


----------

